# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Gynecomastia: Early Warning Signs

## rummyjoe

I am in the midst of my first cycle (500mgs Test E/Week) and have had a hard time finding any threads concerning the specific signs of the onset of gyno (please be as specific and descriptive as possible). I have heard some of the basics: lumps under nipples, itchy nipples ect ect but I would like to hear what you look for as a sign to start nolva. Also if I notice symtoms and start nolva 10mgs/day. Should I take it for a few days, a week, or the remainder of my cycle???

Any feedback is greatly appreciated

----------


## redz

You mentioned the obvious ones, it can start with being itchy then they will get sensitive this is the critical point where it's time to do something before a lump developes.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

run nolva 40mg's ed for 5 days or until symptoms subside. Guess your not running an ai?

----------


## theorignalanimal

Id rather run Armidex then Nolva

----------


## freakinhuge

go with exemestane, best ai to run while on cycle, save the nolva for your pct.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> go with exemestane, best ai to run while on cycle, save the nolva for your pct.


why is it better than adex?

----------


## Swifto

Itchyness, pain, discomfort, swelling, puffyness, lactation, lumps under nipple....




> why is it better than adex?


Its suicidal and kills the aromotase enzyme post interaction. 

Aromasin 10mg/ED or EOD depending on aromotasables.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> Itchyness, pain, discomfort, swelling, puffyness, lactation, lumps under nipple....
> 
> 
> 
> Its suicidal and kills the aromotase enzyme post interaction. 
> 
> Aromasin 10mg/ED or EOD depending on aromotasables.


I just ordered adex.  :Frown:

----------


## AlphaGenetics

I wonder if ar-r would let me exchange it. Package just got sent off though. f me

----------


## Ashop

> I am in the midst of my first cycle (500mgs Test E/Week) and have had a hard time finding any threads concerning the specific signs of the onset of gyno (please be as specific and descriptive as possible). I have heard some of the basics: lumps under nipples, itchy nipples ect ect but I would like to hear what you look for as a sign to start nolva. Also if I notice symtoms and start nolva 10mgs/day. Should I take it for a few days, a week, or the remainder of my cycle???
> 
> Any feedback is greatly appreciated


You just named the early symptoms.
Itchy,,sore,,lumps,,puffiness.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I am in the midst of my first cycle (500mgs Test E/Week) and have had a hard time finding any threads concerning the specific signs of the onset of gyno (please be as specific and descriptive as possible). I have heard some of the basics: lumps under nipples, itchy nipples ect ect but I would like to hear what you look for as a sign to start nolva. Also if I notice symtoms and start nolva 10mgs/day. Should I take it for a few days, a week, or the remainder of my cycle???
> 
> Any feedback is greatly appreciated


run an AI on cycle and save the serm for PCT.

----------


## rummyjoe

Thanks for the info. I have had some trouble as of late to get ahold of more Nolva. I ordered it but it's taking a hellava long time to get here... Also my nipples have always been a little puffy since puberty, that gyno shit can happen naturally too. So I guess I will be on the lookout for the itchiness.
Please do not discuss the actual price here but it seems nolva is some expensive shit! It's costing me an arm and a leg... Can someone please PM me about how much I should be paying for that crap I feel like I'm being ripped...

----------


## Big Horsepower

> Thanks for the info. I have had some trouble as of late to get ahold of more Nolva. I ordered it but it's taking a hellava long time to get here... Also my nipples have always been a little puffy since puberty, that gyno shit can happen naturally too. So I guess I will be on the lookout for the itchiness.
> Please do not discuss the actual price here but it seems nolva is some expensive shit! It's costing me an arm and a leg... Can someone please PM me about how much I should be paying for that crap I feel like I'm being ripped...


What are you talking about? nolva is cheap, get it from the top right of the board ar-r . You can't put a price on getting gyno. do some more reading you should get some liqidex too.

----------


## k.r23

if the nipples feel like a burning sensation is this a sign ?

----------


## elfin1mf

> Itchyness, pain, discomfort, swelling, puffyness, lactation, lumps under nipple....
> 
> 
> 
> Its suicidal and kills the aromotase enzyme post interaction. 
> 
> Aromasin 10mg/ED or EOD depending on aromotasables.


So aromasin is better than letrozole , considering that letrozole is a reversable AI? Why then do we use letrozole to battle gyno more effectively? I read a study that showed 20mcg daily of letrozole lowered estradiol 30% after 1 week and oestrone even more than 30%. This makes me think that if doses where low enough, letrozole may be a good choice.

----------


## rummyjoe

ok I am extremely doubtful about ar-r to say the least... if it was so simple to just say "these are for research only" then there would be a million sites claiming the same. There are a bunch of sites out there that pray on idiots who think they are buying steroids ... but they are actually buying herbal supplements that a cleverly named to seem like they are aas... There are so many scams out there that I feel like it I don't have to go through some shady business to get a hold of it then it cant be legit.

I guess similarly in CA it is illegal to get pins without a Rx but if you are buying veterinary pins for your pet then it is perfectly legal without Rx. It's a retarded law... so easily circumvented.

If anyone can vouch for ar-r or has info I should know about them ie... scam. Please PM me... I don't want to take some fake shit to combat the effects of real shit...

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> ok I am extremely doubtful about ar-r to say the least... if it was so simple to just say "these are for research only" then there would be a million sites claiming the same. There are a bunch of sites out there that pray on idiots who think they are buying steroids ... but they are actually buying herbal supplements that a cleverly named to seem like they are aas... There are so many scams out there that I feel like it I don't have to go through some shady business to get a hold of it then it cant be legit.
> 
> I guess similarly in CA it is illegal to get pins without a Rx but if you are buying veterinary pins for your pet then it is perfectly legal without Rx. It's a retarded law... so easily circumvented.
> 
> If anyone can vouch for ar-r or has info I should know about them ie... scam. Please PM me... I don't want to take some fake shit to combat the effects of real shit...


bro, Ive been buying their research chemicals for years and their legit. So many members on this site use them also.

----------


## Emperor9

Whats a good AI to run during cycle?

----------


## Big Horsepower

Liqui-dex

----------


## Emperor9

> Liqui-dex



cheers thanks

----------


## Arian

Holy crap, this is some complicated stuff. Every time I think I have a handle on what to do, you guys throw in all this stuff and I feel like a moron all over again.

----------


## rummyjoe

Ok I did a little more research online and it seems there may be some legitimacy to this whole research chemicals thing... I am going to order some stuff from ar-r and see how it works for me. Seems to good to be true but w/e... $50 isn't a huge loss. So what should I use during my research to combat bloat/gyno ect. Liquidex, Liquid Tamox, Liquid Stane or Liquid Letro? A recommended does for a 185lb lab rat would also be beneficial to me =)

----------


## rummyjoe

Well I read one of the stickys and found out what I wanted to know. I ordered the Tamox and Adex. Hope this shit is legit or I'm going to have a nice set of tits to show off.

----------


## Big Horsepower

its g2g don't worry.

----------


## jbran23

> Whats a good AI to run during cycle?


What a great time for Emperor9 to show up. Nice avy buddy. haha

To the OP, dont worry about ARR. You will be taken care of.

----------


## gymnerd

> Holy crap, this is some complicated stuff. Every time I think I have a handle on what to do, you guys throw in all this stuff and I feel like a moron all over again.




Bro, keep to the stickies mostly. Prob is that alot of people should not be giving advise and sometimes it just confuses newer members.

One bit of advice I will give you in this biz is always trust your source. That goes for your gear and who is giving you advice.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> Well I read one of the stickys and found out what I wanted to know. I ordered the Tamox and Adex. Hope this shit is legit or I'm going to have a nice set of tits to show off.


Im glad you listened to me. Now if your having symptoms then I would stop the cycle and start pct asap. If you want to chance it and stay on cycle then run both the tamox and the adex if your in fact having symptoms. The tamox will block the receptors to your tits, the adex will take a week or so to kick in and lower your body's estrogen, mabe two weeks. If your not having symptoms then just run the adex. This just happened to me and I was 7 weeks into a prop only cycle and started having symptoms and stopped the cycle and started pct. Im into pct 3 weeks and I have no symptoms whatsoever anymore. Next time you cycle run the ai from the start of the cycle. Take gyno symptoms very serious, once it takes a good hold on you it never goes away for most people.. Let me know which choice you make and I will tell you the dosages youll need. Make sure you have plenty of nolva and clomid for pct.

----------


## gymnerd

> Im glad you listened to me. Now if your having symptoms then* I would stop the cycle and start pct asap*. If you want to chance it and stay on cycle then run both the tamox and the adex if your in fact having symptoms. The tamox will block the receptors to your tits, the adex will take a week or so to kick in and lower your body's estrogen, mabe two weeks. If your not having symptoms then just run the adex. This just happened to me and I was 7 weeks into a prop only cycle and started having symptoms and stopped the cycle and started pct. Im into pct 3 weeks and I have no symptoms whatsoever anymore. Next time you cycle run the ai from the start of the cycle. Take gyno symptoms very serious, once it takes a good hold on you it never goes away for most people.. Let me know which choice you make and I will tell you the dosages youll need. Make sure you have plenty of nolva and clomid for pct.


No need to do this. Just run some dex thats all thats needed. I get itchy puffy nips almost every cycle and sometimes they go away on there own or I will just throw .25mg of dex in there that takes it right out./

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> No need to do this. Just run some dex thats all thats needed. I get itchy puffy nips almost every cycle and sometimes they go away on there own or I will just throw .25mg of dex in there that takes it right out./



Everybody's body is different. You like to press your luck with getting bitch tits, dosent mean he should.

----------


## gymnerd

> Everybody's body is different. You like to press your luck with getting bitch tits, dosent mean he should.




I dont know anyone who stops a cycle just cause there nips are itchy its part of the game end of story better to learn how to handle it, run the supps thats what they are for stopping cycle that is planned out for months and costly= last resort maybe you like to waste time and money for every little warning sign but its not the right way to approach it.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> I dont know anyone who stops a cycle just cause there nips are itchy its part of the game end of story better to learn how to handle it, run the supps thats what they are for stopping cycle that is planned out for months and costly= last resort maybe you like to waste time and money for every little warning sign but its not the right way to approach it.



If he diddnt run an ai and he's gyno prone then he diddnt plan the cycle properly for one thing. Two I think that stopping the cycle and preventing it from getting worse is more important than the benifits of finishing the cycle and having to deal with having man boobs for the rest of his life. Thats just me....

----------


## Bobby..d..

Hi 
Im having problems my self I never planned my cycle properly.
Im on 500 test e a week no ai 
Started to get burning nips. So I got some letrol. And been taking that seems to stop the sensertivity in the area but my nips seem saggy when I tense. And my pecs aint really firm feel soft..ive been on cycle for about 5 weeks I have no lumps behind nipple . So im thinking about stopping cycle.. but just dont know what to do. What else could I run. I have nova . So any advice woul be good

----------


## Iforgot1

Dosage on the tamox and adex? Run for the whole cycle or when to start? Probably gonna run on my next cycle of mast/test/tren .

----------


## MajorPectorial

> If he diddnt run an ai and he's gyno prone then he diddnt plan the cycle properly for one thing. Two I think that stopping the cycle and preventing it from getting worse is more important than the benifits of finishing the cycle and having to deal with having man boobs for the rest of his life. Thats just me....


Proper planning. Execution. Self monitoring are the most important. Least it seems ppl here are starting on single test based compounds for a change. If ur already prone n ur getting warning signs ON your FIRST cycle and don't know how to rectify the issue. Then I backup stopping. Unless ur OK with tits or paying out for some surgery. I'd rather lose the time n money. Cuz that'll come again. Second chances don't. 
On a side note I've only ever heard good things about ar-r . Sure I got a mail bout some offers on how to get 15%off over fathers day or something. 
But for the sake of saving a few quid. If u need stuff. Get it. If only for your own peace of mind. Gl

----------

